# Need style advice, also please rate me



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> I have four different paraphilias that need to be met. Can you provide me with services necessary to satisfy my desires?


you can tell me what they are but no i am not going to live with you in a swamp.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

sweetraglansweater said:


> Nothing says "I'm a man with money and taste" like Northface.


Nothing says "I'm a basic bitch" like Northface.


----------



## sweetraglansweater (Jul 31, 2015)

dragthewaters said:


> Nothing says "I'm a basic bitch" like Northface.


isn't that what I said? ;p


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

URLteenth said:


> Interesting take. You got it right on the bored. Yes, I was under incredible stress at that time, still am. I'm kind of afraid I'm descending into Schizophrenia, but writing that off as random paranoia.


This sounds a lot more like Pure O OCD than schizophrenia. You might want to look into it, _especially_ if you have other irrational/intrusive fears. 



URLteenth said:


> I prefer not to smile because I think I look a lot better when I'm not smiling, but no one else seems to agree . . .


Consider me part of the troupe that doesn't agree and flash those pearly whites! 



URLteenth said:


> I think I'm an INFJ type, but ENTP is the other I've considered deeply. INFJ is what I go into when I'm depressed, down, or broke though, and I'm just now coming out of one of those phases so . . . can you see that at all?


A caveat: appearance /= actual type. 

Depressed and down isn't your natural, high-functioning self. Any type that is considered during such times she be tediously compared to with a type that you resonate more with at your best.


----------



## The Lawyer (Sep 28, 2015)

What are you blind?

You're good looking, even your haircut is good, and your facial skin is so flawless that I envy you.

What you need to do is:
1. Check your privilege
2. Wear white or black semi-fancy shirts and T-shirts, you can go with other colors too, but make it one-color shirts
3. Wear either regular jeans or expensive pants
4. When you do 1, 2 and 3 you're in 70% girls' panties without even trying

Yw


----------



## Swede (Apr 2, 2013)

Just found this list of rules, if you are interested in wearing suits.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Go to some mall or department store that tailors to male fashion. 

Start here...
You want practical things that can be worn in business and casual. This would consist of ...

Semi fitted jeans (I say semi fitted NOT full fitted, because tho its trendy metrosexual hipster thing to wear tight fitted, that cut is going out of style for one so no point in investing & two its dramatic for someone going from plane john, to start wearing that cut of jeans. Ask the store person to take your measurements in your waste and length. Be sure to account for any shoe length (usually an inch for a male-add that inch). You want to get fitted properly for your clothing because it helps with a tailored appearance. It ensure you do not end up with baggy pants or too tight, I suggest staying away from nut huggers (hipster jeans) or wankster (wannabe a ganster) clothing. Thats why you ask for semi fit and proper measurements. You will want a few pairs of these jeans. 

Next Slacks you want proper measurements. Stick to browns, black, & grey for this to keep it versatile and practical. 

You will want a pair of comfortable yet fashionable male loafers that can be worn with both jeans and slacks. Probably a pair of brown and black. (You mix the hues to match). Match your belt to the shoes you get in the same brown and black tone. 

Under tees package

Button down shirts. There are many many both conservative and fashionable button down shirts this is where you can delve into personal taste and what sticks out to you and add a bit of personality. Do you like certain colors, patterns, etc. You could get a few sweaters if you like (your call). 

A grey, brown, & black suit jacket. That can be mixed and matched with both. 

For casual effects you can get a more dressy plain track jacket. And pair it with a plain basic solid colored T. 

Another personal touch is getting Graphic Tees that represent your interests. Do you like Mario? (Random example) Pair a Mario shirt with a red button down or track jacket. And wear clean cut sneakers. Usually the style sneakers that most people pair with casual dress is converse, or vintage/retro style like a Nike or Adidas for example a retro Adidas green shoe or whatever color you like paired with your button down. 

You want to try and incorporate color with your shirts and ties, and accents like shoe details, other wise stick to basics so you can have a versatile wide wardrobe. That is fit for any place and occasion. 

Make sure with dress loafers that your socks match the hue of the shoe your wearing. 

Use the color wheel as a frame of reference usually whether with painting a room, decorating with furniture, or clothing, generally you stay within the color temperaments. 

You have nice dark skin, warm hues would look nice (rather then cooler hues). Dare I even say a peach or orangesh.


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

The Lawyer said:


> 1. Check your privilege


What kind of a guy do you think I am? I have no privilege. In fact I'm not rich right now at all. My goals are to help people in a large way . . . vague but true!


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

Business Casual: I don't really know about men's clothing but you could like, get similar shirts for each day and get some dress slacks. I don't know what kind of job you have. But that's what I do for a business casual office.

Casual: Get 5 t shirts and at least 2-3 pairs of jeans (so they don't smell). Mix and match the shirts and the jeans.

If you're like me and can't properly match color, then buy clothing in colors where you cannot mismatch them.

Buy 30 pairs of underwear like me so that you only have to do laundry once a month. Lots of socks too. Like 60.

Shower daily. That shouldn't need to be said.

Disclaimer: I have no fashion sense either, I have no style, I don't know what I like in fashion. I am too oblivious and unobservant to take observations of what other people are wearing.

You look annoying in your pictures. I mean, visually you look fine. I am annoying too.


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

ketchup said:


> You look annoying in your pictures. I mean, visually you look fine. I am annoying too.


What? Really? That's terrible.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

URLteenth said:


> What? Really? That's terrible.


What is terrible? I didn't say you _are _annoying, only that you look annoying. And it might just be the pictures or your particular expression in those pictures, especially as pictures are frozen in time as opposed to moving/interacting like a real face. (Or maybe I just put my foot in my mouth, I dunno. I thought tertiary Fe was supposed to prevent me from saying potentially terrible/mean things.)


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

ketchup said:


> What is terrible? I didn't say you _are _annoying, only that you look annoying. And it might just be the pictures or your particular expression in those pictures, especially as pictures are frozen in time as opposed to moving/interacting like a real face. (Or maybe I just put my foot in my mouth, I dunno. I thought tertiary Fe was supposed to prevent me from saying potentially terrible/mean things.)


It's terrible to look annoying. I sort of hope it's just you who thinks that . . . no those are taken at two different times so thats not likely.


----------



## mangodelic psycho (Jan 12, 2015)

I didn't believe in that "types facial characteristics" crap, but I might start to; you have such an entp face haha

Everyone says be classy, I say be sassy! Grow that hair out a bit, just a little bit, till it reaches your ears. You have an oval face and it looks better when your hair's a bit longer and framing it. 
As for dressing style, I'd follow the previous posters' advice for formal settings. A nice short trench coat, a montgomery, some nice form fitting shirts and dress pants and a good pair of dressing shoes. Fit is important.
But for casual, do whatever you want, experiment. A good style for me is a generally understated look, with something that "bangs". Fir example. Going for a walk. Plain old sweat pants and sneakers, but with a cute graphic t shirt. Going out for a drink. A pair of snug pants (snug as in fitting, not those skinny ones and not jeans), with a nice geeky graphic t shirt, a pair of one of those semi-dressy sneakers, or boots, and that short trench coat or montgomery. You can wear all those in earthy darker tones and pick one, the pants or the sneakers in a bright, in your face color.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

smile more


----------



## redneck15 (Mar 21, 2011)

psychedelicmango said:


> I didn't believe in that "types facial characteristics" crap, but I might start to; you have such an entp face haha


What is an entp face though?


----------

